# Honor 7A discussion thread



## Digit-Brand (May 29, 2018)

Update: All threads to do with Honor 7a have been merged into this one thread. Please discuss anything to do with Honor 7a here. -- Raaabo

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

The Honor 7A has been designed to especially appeal to music lovers. The company notes that the smartphone features a smart amplifier chip as well as high-sensitivity speakers that allow users to increase the volume as high as 88dB. Further, Honor notes that this is an 80% improvement over its predecessor, the Honor 6A.

Another interesting feature in the Honor 7A is real-time headset monitoring. It works in a manner similar to what musicians use during live performances in which they are able to isolate their singing and hear themselves correctly. Also, if you have a bunch of friends over and and want to liven up the party, you can create a hotspot that will allow you to simultaneously play music from up to nine devices.

So, which audio feature interests you the most? Would you like to see a new audio feature on an Honor phone? Type it out in the comments below. Remember, Honor is keeping a close eye on this thread and your suggestion might become a reality.

Of course, there is also the matter of a certain competition going on. **wink-wink*
*
Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 29, 2018)

Does it have a proper high quality DAC ? What about this amplifier you mentioned ? Any model number for it, so we can do our own research atleast?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 30, 2018)

Does the phone supports aptx?
Given that the phone is priced at 9k, it should have been launched with Snapdragon 450 but it has old Snapdragon 430. Which features of Qualcomm's Aqstic audio technology are working and which ones are disabled on the phone?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2018)

This is so stupid, If you are promoting "audio features" of a smartphone, you should give tests and reasons why it is better than other phones, what kind of chip it has.
This is digit forums not facebook.
So far in my searches in google, I cant find anything of note that gives this phone any significant advantage in terms of audio. (like say ESS SabreDAC present in high end LG Phones)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> This is so stupid, If you are promoting "audio features" of a smartphone, you should give tests and reasons why it is better than other phones, what kind of chip it has.
> This is digit forums not facebook.
> So far in my searches in google, I cant find anything of note that gives this phone any significant advantage in terms of audio. (like say ESS SabreDAC present in high end LG Phones)


Give them some slack. It is a 9k phone, not 90k which lacks 3.5 mm jack 
Have a Mi A1 at home and frankly it has damn good output from using wired earphones.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 31, 2018)

Not saying it should have ESS Sabre dac itself but atleast, a proper review from Digit while promoting brand is required before creating buttload of threads that mean very little.


----------



## Digit-Brand (May 31, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

The Honor 7A is much more than a pretty piece of plastic and metal. The phone is powered by an octacore Qualcomm Snapdragon 430 SoC with up to 3GB RAM. This should be more than enough to run most of apps on the Play Store. Speaking of the processor, it employs the same big.LITTLE architecture used by most other octacore chipsets in the market. The processor features four power efficient Cortex A53 cores clocked at 1.1GHz and four performance cores clocked at 1.4GHz. This offers a balance between battery-life and performance.

Of course, hardware is just one part of the story. Software also plays a pretty big part. The Honor 7A runs Huawei’s EMUI 8.0, which is an independently developed OS that is based on Android 8.0. This means that buyers get the same performance enhancements that came with Oreo. 

A cool feature with EMUI is gaming mode. This little feature ensures that you aren’t disturbed by incoming calls, messages and notifications. So your attention can be focused on the game. Another nifty little feature that comes with the OS is Smart Power system. that aims to ensure that you get the most from the 3000mAh battery.


*lh6.googleusercontent.com/7wuYbbP-iRujzhlg_93Uj2CeAU-a_f_xL7yEfXHOleCDBbx3v7A7W5QBBH0cbdqPYW5-encF0QNuAs4ceYXGfQEvlFF8AD0Go99kCDAb7ALnzrfPybwyUdHsVpule71FF7QkT6HLPjNSvdW9Ag

So what do you think of the performance features in the Honor 7A? Do you think there could be a couple of new features added to make things better? Sound off in the comments below.

Of course, there’s also the matter of a contest going on. So comment away! 

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 31, 2018)

Now, wait a minute. Why are we discussing about the performance of Snapdragon 430 running a bloated UI? Thread would make sense if it had a SD 450 or stock android. (Relevant article on xda: Project Treble on the Honor 9 Lite - How AOSP Fixed a Budget Device )

Edit:


Digit-Brand said:


> The Honor 7A runs Huawei’s EMUI 8.0, which is an independently developed OS that is based on Android 8.0. This means that buyers get the same performance enhancements that came with Oreo.


That's a big lie you know. Performance improvements in Oreo are negated by bloated EMUI itself as evident from xda article linked above.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jun 4, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

Design has been a pretty notable part of Honor smartphones. This philosophy seems to hold true for the company’s budget smartphones as well. The Honor 7A is said to be inspired by Scandinavian minimalism. The phone features a simple design aesthetic that puts ergonomics at the same level as the looks. 

The rear panel of the Honor 7A features a matte finish and is available in black, gold or blue. The coated edges add a dash of metallic gloss to the whole phone. 

Of course, ergonomics play a key role as well. The Honor 7A features smooth curves, which the company says are designed with ergonomic principles in mind. In other words, the phone is comfortable to hold.

Then of course, is the 18:9 aspect ratio. the new aspect ratio solves a dilemma that both buyers as well as manufacturers have been facing for quite a while. Everyone likes a bigger screen, but no one wants a phone that is too big to hold with one hand. The solution? Make the screen taller so that you get a bigger screen without increasing the width. So you get to enjoy the best of both worlds. Win-win!

So what do you guys think about the design of the  Honor 7A? Anyone here still prefer the 16:8 aspect ratio? Comment and let everyone know. Remember, the more comments you make, the closer you get to winning goodies.

**lh6.googleusercontent.com/ijNDQoWcrJfikZH3AQz_0Y0jlRb2YlFfNvLGynGFrQ0cwWkGBUpMr0ZNK8sErQbiXQvz9MYlVaq_4r7Rmb0iAk5vZRYX5plfwrb_eFZ4xsZCJmiJr4n7v-iSzUruIumrnou-y2LsedOE_PoYdQ
*
Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 4, 2018)

Don't tell me this one has a notch too.


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Don't tell me this one has a notch too.


No notch.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2018)

Should've swapped the positions of Fingerprint scanner in back and that honor logo in the front chin bezel.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> 16:8


Don't you mean 16:9? If yes, then yes I still prefer 16:9 because its a global standard.

No offense, but aesthetic appeal is kind of wasted on me. If I am allowed to tweak it to my hearts content, I wouldn't care whether its gold plated or a pile of junk in my hand.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jun 7, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

Dual-cameras are nothing new for Honor. The latest Honor model, the Honor 7A, continues that tradition. A 13-megapixel primary sensor works in conjunction with a 2-megapixel secondary sensor. The aim is to produce crisper bokeh effects that make your subject stand out from its background, creating stunning portrait shots.

**lh5.googleusercontent.com/JCimcVxShLRGpc88Oxs7iVLv5PKlOEh6VwgRojbYrDPzzdvoMthXgFzxwI_vu-p4tZ8hHabnOgz9LcMEl-6oeeOkpcpB8PB4W7WquDSklN1Yr6iPl1QhQ2p2kaw7c7VJmIXbNWRNcnBzRqKaew*

*The Honor 7A features a number of shooting modes:*

The *Wide aperture *mode supports aperture adjustment from level 1 to 7, to give you different degrees of bokeh effects.
The *Beauty *mode offers up to 10 levels of adjustments, letting you choose the best one.
You can automatically *Capture smiles* by letting the phone click when it detects a smile.
The *Ultra snapshot *mode quickly launches the camera when you double-press the volume down button, and snaps a picture even if the screen is off and locked! Thus, your phone is not the reason to ever miss capturing a moment!
Since so many of us love to shoot our food, the *Food mode *automatically increases the contrast and saturation, and post-processes the image, to create richer colors and finer textures for food.
Want to make your clicks unique, use the *Watermark *option, and choose from multiple types of watermarks such as time, location, weather, mood, food, and sport.
Finally, the *AR lens *option works in two very different ways:
_Backgrounds_: The software algorithms identify and separate the subject from the background, and replace the background according to your selection. You can use either still or dynamic backgrounds, or even choose an image from your gallery.
_Effects_: These are the popular effects that people use to enhance their faces or selfies... Puppy ears and the like...


So which is your favourite camera feature of the dual-camera toting Honor 7A?

Have you got an idea for a new feature that you may want added to the camera?

Post your comments, because Honor monitors all these threads and your comments will reach the R&D team. 

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money*. For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2018)

Enable camera2 api by default, make camera blobs and kernel source available under GPL for custom rom development.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2018)

Wouldn't camera2 api already be implemented. This is probably implemented on top of that.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> Wouldn't camera2 api already be implemented. This is probably implemented on top of that.


We won't know that for sure unless a rep or the company officially states it.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 7, 2018)

From what I understand android's source code, camera2 is a package that allows access to the hardware camera. They will have to implement it if they want a working camera at all. The image processing stuff must be using this as a base. All this extra functionality must be a proprietary implementation and I don't think they will give us the source code for that.

Stock camera apps are reference implementations of the camera2 api IMO.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2018)

Desmond David said:


> From what I understand android's source code, camera2 is a package that allows access to the hardware camera. They will have to implement it if they want a working camera at all. The image processing stuff must be using this as a base. All this extra functionality must be a proprietary implementation and I don't think they will give us the source code for that.
> 
> Stock camera apps are reference implementations of the camera2 api IMO.


I've used phones which support camera2 api but it is disabled by default. OEM camera works ok but the phone may not support modded Google Camera (the same one as pixel phones and has better results than most stock camera apps). Once root access is granted and camera2 api is enabled in build.prop, gcam can work properly.

Blobs are different than source code. Custom rom devs can use them as a way to maintain camera quality. Otherwise they have to write own code for doing it.


----------



## topgear (Jun 13, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> This is so stupid, If you are promoting "audio features" of a smartphone, you should give tests and reasons why it is better than other phones, what kind of chip it has.
> *This is digit forums not facebook.*
> So far in my searches in google, I cant find anything of note that gives this phone any significant advantage in terms of audio. (like say ESS SabreDAC present in high end LG Phones)



This line alone has made my day.


----------



## vinay chandel (Jun 13, 2018)

Honor 7 is really a very great phone, I still think it is better than Redmi 5 and also better than Real Me 1 in terms of both front and rear camera


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 13, 2018)

vinay chandel said:


> Honor 7 is really a very great phone, I still think it is better than Redmi 5 and also better than Real Me 1 in terms of both front and rear camera


7A has SD430, Redmi 5 has SD450 and RealMe 1 has Helio P60. The last has the best camera and performance under 10k (except the lack of fingerprint scanner). All three have mutilated android and so UI is not even worth discussing.


----------



## ankushv (Jun 13, 2018)

OT
Can someone at Honor please answer about the native video calling option from dialler on 4g  .
When will it arrive ?
More people will buy these phones once that option is available . 
Also do your phones support auto call recording ?
How many more phones with Kirin 650 series chipsets ?

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 14, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Not saying it should have ESS Sabre dac itself but atleast, a proper review from Digit while promoting brand is required before creating buttload of threads that mean very little.


Agreed. They should've tried putting dedicated dac/amp on Honor 10 instead of ugly notch and promoted that.


----------



## Kaushik Halder (Jun 17, 2018)

In 7a or 7c the processor is not so good it has passed time so.
Xaiomi and many brands given better processor in that price it's feels like old age
Anyway the build quality is awesome.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jun 19, 2018)

Why is 7a priced higher than Redmi 5 which has better processor?


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 29, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which audio feature interests you the most? Would you like to see a new audio feature on an Honor phone? Type it out in the comments below. Remember, Honor is keeping a close eye on this thread and your suggestion might become a reality.


Here is my opinion about the audio in the smartphone, as I don't have hands-on Honor 7A smartphone so I can't point out the mistakes or betterment but if some of my point's included benefits I'll be happy.

Let’s start with the loudspeaker. Sounds need to be clear in max out the environment, if you want to hear a hands-free call in a noisy environment or want to watch a movie while your family chatter away in the living room.
The key thing to remember here is that for every 6 to 10 dB of difference between two sources, the perceived volume doubles. So going from 60 to 70 dB doubles the perceived volume of the source. Decibels are a logarithmic rather than linear scale. For reference, heavy rainfall or a normal conversation clock in at around 60 dB of volume, freeway traffic, and most household appliances have a volume of around 70 dB, *so expected sound from a sub 9k phone should be 80-85dB to overcome the noise also taking care of clarity in point.

Similarly, DAC noise floor dB should be lower for better performance in listening with headphones winner in this category is Razer Phone with -106 dB. A The Total Harmonic Distortion should be lower, Bluetooth codecs like Qualcomm’s aptX HD and Sony’s LDAC are better for wireless speakers, Oreo can support every codec out there it's up to the developer what to include as per license. *
So, if you can optimize all in one setup considering the price point too, there can be a winner in the audio segment as well.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 29, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you think of the performance features in the Honor 7A? Do you think there could be a couple of new features added to make things better? Sound off in the comments below.



See, to be honest, companies try to bring there UI to easily update and change what they want based on the user's need and easy access to data control over the smartphone just like EMUI, but believe me, if you include stock android the performance will improve dramatically, as it is accustomed to the hardware. And sales too will increase.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 29, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So what do you guys think about the design of the Honor 7A? Anyone here still prefer the 16:8 aspect ratio?


*So what do you guys think about the design of the Honor 7A?*
It's good for the price segment.
*Anyone here still prefer the 16:8 aspect ratio?*
No, I always wanted that there should be no bezels on the phone and finally, it's happening.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Jun 29, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So which is your favourite camera feature of the dual-camera toting Honor 7A?
> 
> Have you got an idea for a new feature that you may want added to the camera?


AR lens, currently not.


----------



## Shivam02Agarwal (Jul 7, 2018)

Honor 7a offers Real-time Audio Monitoring through your earbuds and supports SWS3.1 Virtual Bass. It lets you hear your own voice while you are recording your singing so you get that recording studio experience. The Amplifier and the Turbocharged speakers give an excellent output which is pleasant and soothing to the ears while being loud enough . The sound does not crack .

The audio output in the normal headphones is also great .


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 7, 2018)

Oh my, audio features of a under 10000 phone is being discussed here but nothing for their 33000 phone lol.


----------



## Divya sharma (Jul 8, 2018)

Should've swapped the positions of Fingerprint scanner in back and that honor logo in the front chin bezel.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 14, 2018)

Divya sharma said:


> Should've swapped the positions of Fingerprint scanner in back and that honor logo in the front chin bezel.


Wht abt ultrasonic fingerprint?


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 16, 2018)

No display protection like gorilla glass.
Looks same like 7X.
No full HD display.
No fast charging support.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 20, 2018)

@riya123 said:


> Looks same like 7X.
> No full HD display.
> No fast charging support.


All phones kind of look the same in this budget. Speaking of which, you won't get fast charging because getting QC 3.0 certification means paying some royalty to Qualcomm.


----------



## PrashantK007 (Jul 21, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> All phones kind of look the same in this budget. Speaking of which, you won't get fast charging because getting QC 3.0 certification means paying some royalty to Qualcomm.


A fast charger like from Moto Torbo charger would be useful for fast charging na?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 21, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> A fast charger like from Moto Torbo charger would be useful for fast charging na?


Nope, they would've disabled it on a kernel (software) level.


----------



## Digit-Brand (Jul 26, 2018)

Participate in our Honor discussions, post your opinions, get likes on your posts and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33,000 & up to ₹70,000 PayTM cash!*

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/TkIgxf-EEqaDrM9Lyj9teJLYtPjTJ1vKPtMjBlmLVLOhn9CKngz5ew_jPLVTT8LNFUvb6AO_ydkDLNVJy3XQmpwmchkfIO7ABYtf_8vvi5OMd0Iegfo8Z5coX02--rYfpx6VbaLv​

Honor’s budget device, the Honor 7A sports a number of pretty impressive hardware specifications for its price. However, the who also offers a number of software based features as well.

The first among these is One Touch Paytm Access. This feature lets users quickly jump to the payment section of the Paytm app to make payments.

The Honor 7A also offers a special feature called Ride Mode that is meant for bike riders. When this mode is turned on, the phone keep you free from any notifications. So that you can concentrate on your riding.

The phone also comes with a Party Mode that lets you connect up to Honor 7A smartphones together. This lets you create an impromptu surround sound speaker setup.

The Honor 7A offers a feature called Dual Bluetooth. As the name would suggest, this feature lets you pair the phone to two devices simultaneously.

So, Which feature of the Honor 7A do you like the most? Are there any new features that you would like to be added to future smartphones? Sound off below..

Like we said earlier, post your comments and stand to win an *Honor 10 worth ₹33K and up to ₹70,000 PayTM money.* For more info, check here in a new tab for more details.


----------



## @riya123 (Jul 27, 2018)

Good phone ,with extra features


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, which audio feature interests you the most? Would you like to see a new audio feature on an Honor phone? Type it out in the comments below. Remember, Honor is keeping a close eye on this thread and your suggestion might become a reality.


You can put Resonance Audio which is now open sourced thanks to Google. Which is primarily used in VR or Augmented Reality apps, Resonance Audio creates a sense of space through audio signals. For example, if you’re playing an AR game, and the game wants you to hear a sound coming from behind you, Resonance Audio enables that to happen.
The whole concept is similar to 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound, which have been around for years in both movies and games. But Google giving an open source license to technology that enables AR and VR game developers to easily incorporate spatial sound aspects into their games.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Of course, hardware is just one part of the story. Software also plays a pretty big part. The Honor 7A runs Huawei’s EMUI 8.0, which is an independently developed OS that is based on Android 8.0. This means that buyers get the same performance enhancements that came with Oreo.


There are no chances that EMUI can enhance the performance comparable to Stock or make it similar. The stock is perfect and pure.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> Finally, the *AR lens *option works in two very different ways:
> 
> _Backgrounds_: The software algorithms identify and separate the subject from the background, and replace the background according to your selection. You can use either still or dynamic backgrounds, or even choose an image from your gallery.
> _Effects_: These are the popular effects that people use to enhance their faces or selfies... Puppy ears and the like...


There is still room for improvement!


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

Digit-Brand said:


> So, Which feature of the Honor 7A do you like the most? Are there any new features that you would like to be added to future smartphones? Sound off below.


I think one-touch payment access is ok, rather every other feature is not very useful.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> You can put Resonance Audio which is now open sourced thanks to Google. Which is primarily used in VR or Augmented Reality apps, Resonance Audio creates a sense of space through audio signals. For example, if you’re playing an AR game, and the game wants you to hear a sound coming from behind you, Resonance Audio enables that to happen.
> The whole concept is similar to 5.1 and 7.1 surround sound, which have been around for years in both movies and games. But Google giving an open source license to technology that enables AR and VR game developers to easily incorporate spatial sound aspects into their games.


Except a budget phone would not have them compared to flagships. Why is Honor trying to push audio features for a sub 10k device is beyond any logic.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

Charchit Sharma said:


> I think one-touch payment access is ok, rather every other feature is not very useful.


Anybody can just make a shortcut on homescreen for anything on the phone. Tasker is there for more advanced stuff. "One touch" xyz thing is nothing new.


----------



## Charchit Sharma (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody can just make a shortcut on homescreen for anything on the phone. Tasker is there for more advanced stuff. "One touch" xyz thing is nothing new.


Yes!


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anybody can just make a shortcut on homescreen for anything on the phone. Tasker is there for more advanced stuff. "One touch" xyz thing is nothing new.


What is tasker? Plz give a link.


----------



## AmbarDash (Aug 4, 2018)

Sound from ear phones are nice. Thank God honor has earphone input with a chip.


----------



## Minion (Aug 5, 2018)

I am glad honor has included some kind of AMP in their budget phone but correct me if I am wrong but strangely honor 10 don't have any kind of AMP and so is one plus 6


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> I am glad honor has included some kind of AMP in their budget phone but correct me if I am wrong but strangely honor 10 don't have any kind of AMP and so is one plus 6


The budget for good audio hardware went into "designing" notch and glass back.


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The budget for good audio hardware went into "designing" notch and glass back.


LOL


----------



## guruprasad (Aug 11, 2018)

How much storage is in honor 7a when we start it for first time? Is 32GB available?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 11, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The budget for good audio hardware went into "designing" notch and glass back.


Glass was not needed. Metal is doing good.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2018)

PrashantK007 said:


> Glass was not needed. Metal is doing good.


Unless there is fast wireless charging, glass back is as pointless as removing the headphone jack.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Phone price is low. Good for new smartphone buyers.


----------



## natwarlal (Aug 18, 2018)

Does it spurts local languages?


----------



## PrashantK007 (Aug 18, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unless there is fast wireless charging, glass back is as pointless as removing the headphone jack.


Even wireless charging is useless now.


----------



## Abdu shukkoor k (Aug 24, 2018)

almost good budget phone in indian market


----------



## ultimatewarrior (Aug 25, 2018)

Will honor update 7a to pie?


----------



## thebigredmachine (Aug 25, 2018)

Good features at low price


----------



## Mostafur rahman (Nov 11, 2018)

Good smartphone


----------

